# 96 pathfinder wont start - security system



## sbrow (Feb 17, 2011)

seems to be to do with the door lock. i dont have fobs for the vehicle. can not get it started. . putting the key in lock doesnt work. and the key lock is a bit loose in the door so i thought this might be affecting the contact. would like to reset / turn it off. Or maybe it would be cheaper to get a fob from nissan if they can do this on an old pathfinder. Anyone know what I should/can do?


----------



## sbrow (Feb 17, 2011)

oh and the alarm is stuck on too, but i took out the fuse for the horn and cut the speaker ( unfortunately i think this pathy may have a stock and aftermarket system).


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds like you know that you have to unlock the door or glass hatch via key or fob to disable the system. Have you tried unlocking the passenger door, a rear door, or the glass hatch with the key? Assuming the issue is a loose connection on the driver door's key cylinder switch, you should still be able to arm/disarm the system with the other doors.


----------



## sbrow (Feb 17, 2011)

yeh, I tried that already. when this happened to me the first time, someone on the site here mentioned that. It did work actually the first time i did it, but this time its not. the lock itself is actually a bit loose in the door and the other crapy thing is my key only works on the driver's side. I've only had the vehicle for less than a year and i guess the idiot that had the vehicle before probably lost the key or something and only got the drivers side door lock replaced.


----------



## sbrow (Feb 17, 2011)

still doesnt start!!..**@*#$%^&@#$%^&*(


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would remove the door panel and inspect the lock cylinder and key switch.


----------



## sbrow (Feb 17, 2011)

i took the lock out and wiring harness, replaced... still doesnt start. battery is also fine - windows power up and down effortlessly. also, got a fob from the wreckers, did the reprogramming procedure that doesnt work either


----------



## sbrow (Feb 17, 2011)

took it to nissan, turns out the 96 pathys dont come stock with immobilizer and it was an aftermarket immobilizer that the previous owner installed that was the problem. it runs again!


----------

